# Remembrance - Trooper Joe Moynihan



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Please take a moment out of your day on Tuesday, June 19, 2012 to remember and honor the sacrifice of Trooper Joseph F. Moynihan, Jr.*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

He will be remembered tomorrow......


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RIP


----------

